# get hit on??



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

I know most of u are married but how many times have you run into the situation of a female on the job flirting with you. I made the mistake of returning the favor years ago to a homeowners daughter..she was crazy hot and yes we were 10 years apart. after awhile i realized she was more than crazy hot..she was bats*** crazy
just happened agian over the weekend


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's very very very very rare I get jobs with hot women in the house. The problem is I'm fussy as crap about women. They got to be right height, right build, right size feet, right size nose, right color eyes, right size bum, right size legs, right length legs, right size hands, right type shoulders. My wife hits 95% of my requirements so she will have to do lol


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

It's rare for me also....in 28 years there were only a couple of times where there was a hottie......but sometimes they just have a look lol


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

Where im working the neighbor .she walks around naked and all windows open .... the job is 50 feet away so every trade that shows up first day has a surprise when they look out the window 

But no one wants to talk to her much when shes on her porch 
Who knows how crazy she might be


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a female coworker and a lonely housewife who was a bit too handsy. Nothing happened.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Cough if you've had a woman walk up and grab your package (cough).


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Over the years most of my memorable "hit on" experiences involved partial or full nudity. Most women love being watched some want to take it further. It happened more frequently that I can probably remember.

Not involving nudity I just recently got hit on at a Longhorn restaurant. I was with my wife.

Did she get pissed? No she laughed......it was a dude.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Happened last summer. Customer kept coming in and out of the house to the back yard pool area while i was working in a real skimpy bathing suit.
Not sure if the customer was hitting on me but he so wasnt my type. :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Happened last summer. Customer kept coming in and out of the house to the back yard pool area while i was working in a real skimpy bathing suit.
> Not sure if the customer was hitting on me but he so wasnt my type. :laughing:


You gotta stop working in those skimpy bathing suits.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Had a few customers like that, they would flirt with you, wear something sexy, before I got married sharpened my pencil a few times... Now maybe lunch at the most.


----------



## SolarProMD (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe if I start wearing skimpy bathing suits I will get hit on.

On second thought I am a guy, and I work on rooftops so maybe not the best idea!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Cough if you've had a woman walk up and grab your package (cough).


Cough,cough long long time ago


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I write flash fiction occasionally. You guys are giving me some great story ideas.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember when i first started with my father inlaw,the smoking hot lady told him that if she got some free shutters she would lay by the pool in her bikini,he just laughed but i was like YEA!..he said ''Struble..don't ever listen to that sh#t or you will be doing a siding job for free''..


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, I prefer a banana hammock over a speedo at work personally. 

The shoulder straps keep the buttcrack from peeking out. As a professional it's important to think about those things.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> I remember when i first started with my father inlaw,the smoking hot lady told him that if she got some free shutters she would lay by the pool in her bikini,he just laughed but i was like YEA!..he said ''Struble..don't ever listen to that sh#t or you will be doing a siding job for free''..



How many free jobs you do?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think you meant weirdo instead of professional..:whistling


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I had a 75 year old lady fix me lunch while I was out measuring her house for siding one time.... does that count?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

only if you're 82..


----------

